# 2019 Outback 324Cg Furnace



## stephenjester (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello All,

Newbie here. New to the forum and new to TT life.

So here is my dilemma. About two weeks ago one of my tanks ran out of gas and I flipped the lever to draw from second tank. Heater would start the fan for about 10 second and shut off. I bled the lines with the stove. I turned off shore power. Checked the battery. Battery was bad so got a new one from interstate. Looked at the fuses and all seems to be well there. Checked fuse coming from the battery.

I have checked everything I have read as instructions online and still have not corrected the problem

Any suggestions?

Stephen


----------



## RickyandSamantha (Aug 27, 2018)

when our tank1 ran out in December our "auto" switch didn't switch tanks. had to switch manually, and still no furnace. i put a different tank on in place of tank1 and then it worked fine, didn't have to bleed the lines or anything.


----------



## Jamescox169 (Jan 19, 2020)

I have had the same problem, 2018 Outback 324 CG here. Each time the tanks auto switch valve makes the auto switch it causes a fault in the heater. Replaced the circuit board the first time, haven't figured out the solution yet as it has happened again. Checked the gas each time, works just fine when the switch is made but the burner no longer switches on. Going to try the reset switch which is on top of the heater....hard to reach as there is no outside access ( sure wish they would have put a panel on the outside) so you have take the panel off and get on the floor. Taking the heater out is a whole other issue, glad to explain what I have done if needed.


----------

